# extremely energetic conditions



## danae (Jul 2, 2008)

Ποια είναι η σωστή έκφραση στα Ελληνικά; Στην πρότασή μου λέει ότι απαιτούνται extremely energetic conditions για να γίνει μια αντίδραση (σύντηξη).

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 2, 2008)

Βρίσκω μία (και μόνη) απόδοση "ακραίες ενεργειακές συνθήκες".


----------



## danae (Jul 3, 2008)

Μια χαρά μου φαίνεται! Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## agezerlis (Jul 3, 2008)

Θα διαφωνήσω. 

Το "ακραίες ενεργειακές συνθήκες" στα Αγγλικά είναι "extreme energetic conditions", δηλαδή έχουμε να κάνουμε με "energetic conditions" που είναι "extreme".

Το "extremely energetic conditions", από την άλλη, σημαίνει ότι έχουμε υπερβολική, τεράστια ενέργεια, δηλαδή έχουμε να κάνουμε με "conditions" που είναι "extremely energetic". 

Βέβαια, δεν προτείνω κάποια άλλη λύση, αλλά ελπίζω τα παραπάνω να βοηθούν στη διευκρίνιση της σημασίας του αγγλικού όρου, τουλάχιστον.


----------



## danae (Jul 3, 2008)

Σαφώς αυτό σημαίνει, αλλά όταν λέμε "ακραίες ενεργειακές συνθήκες" δεν φαίνεται ότι αναφερόμαστε σε εξαιρετικά ψηλές θερμοκρασίες; Ή το καταλαβαίνω επειδή γνωρίζω το πρωτότυπο;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 3, 2008)

Ολόσωστη η παρατήρηση για το extremely vs extreme —mea culpa. Επομένως το σωστό είναι "ακραία ενεργητικές συνθήκες"; Ή μήπως "συνθήκες ακραίας ενέργειας";


----------



## agezerlis (Jul 3, 2008)

Danae, νομίζω πως και με το "ακραίες ενεργειακές συνθήκες" θα καταλάβει ο αναγνώστης τι εννοεί ο ποιητής. Απλώς η απόδοση αυτή δεν είναι πλήρως πιστή.

Το "συνθήκες ακραίας ενέργειας" που πρότεινε ο Zazula μου αρέσει πολύ περισσότερο. 

Μία άλλη πιθανή λύση θα μπορούσε ίσως να είναι η εξής: "ενεργειακά ακραίες συνθήκες".


----------



## danae (Jul 3, 2008)

Μμμ, και η τελευταία πρόταση μου αρέσει!

Ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους δύο!


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2008)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι υπάρχει ο όρος _ενεργότητα αστέρα_.

http://www.astronomia.gr/wiki/index.php?title=Ενεργότητα_Άστρου

Είναι το ίδιο; Θα μπορούσαμε να μιλήσουμε για συνθήκες ακραίας ενεργότητας;


----------



## agezerlis (Jul 3, 2008)

Έχω αποκοπεί από την ελληνική τεχνική ορολογία εδώ και κάποια χρόνια, αλλά νομίζω πως ο όρος "ενεργότητα" απλώς περιπλέκει τα πράγματα.

Στο λινκ που έδωσες Nickel η ενεργότητα έχει μονάδες ισχύος (ενέργεια ανά δευτερόλεπτο), οπότε μάλλον μου φαίνεται πως αποδίδει τον όρο luminosity:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luminosity

Από την άλλη, βέβαια, είδα ότι όταν αναφερόμαστε σε ραδιενέργεια, ο όρος "ενεργότητα" αποδίδει τον όρο "activity", ο οποίος έχει μονάδες ένα ανά δευτερόλεπτο:

http://ipta.demokritos.gr/erl/info_ter.html


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2008)

Θα επανέλθω μέχρι αύριο σ' αυτό γιατί πρέπει να δοθεί σωστή απάντηση. Οπότε θα πέσει η σχετική μελέτη από τον άσχετο υποφαινόμενο.


----------



## danae (Jul 3, 2008)

Διευκρινιστικά: στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση αναφέρεται σε εξαιρετικά ψηλές θερμοκρασίες και μεγάλη πυκνότητα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 4, 2008)

Οι "εξαιρετικά δραστικές συνθήκες" έχουν απορριφθεί;


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2008)

Εγώ μίλησα για «ενεργότητα» επειδή:
1. έγινε η πολύ ωραία παρατήρηση ότι δεν είναι ακριβώς «ακραίες ενεργειακές συνθήκες».
2. δεν έκατσε καλά το «ακραία ενεργητικές συνθήκες» (που είναι το γλωσσικό αντίστοιχο, αλλά τι θα πει «ενεργητικές συνθήκες»;).
3. δεν άρεσε σ' εμένα το «συνθήκες ακραίας ενέργειας» διότι ακραία δεν είναι η ενέργεια αλλά η «ενεργητικότητα».
4. Κόλλησα στην «ενεργότητα» επειδή παριστάνεται με ένα Ε.

Δεν είμαι έτοιμος να περάσω στην activity - δράση αν δεν τα ξεκαθαρίσω μέσα μου επιστημονικά. (Καλά κρασιά, δηλαδή.)


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 4, 2008)

Κι εγώ υπέρ των ακραίων ενεργειακών συνθηκών, οι οποίες τυγχάνει να είναι και οι συνθήκες που εικάζεται ότι επικρατούσαν μετά το Big Bang. 

"Τι ακριβώς θα κάνει ο «τερατώδης» επιταχυντής; Ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ θα αναπαραγάγει τις ακραίες συνθήκες που επικρατούσαν στο Σύμπαν κατά τις πρώτες στιγμές της ύπαρξής του."
http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=113,id=36055128

Τώρα, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει και άλλη πιο σωστή μετάφραση, αλλά νομίζω ότι με αυτή είσαι καλυμμένη.


----------



## agezerlis (Jul 4, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Κι εγώ υπέρ των ακραίων ενεργειακών συνθηκών





nickel said:


> 3. δεν άρεσε σ' εμένα το «συνθήκες ακραίας ενέργειας» διότι ακραία δεν είναι η ενέργεια αλλά η «ενεργητικότητα»



Δεν θέλω να φανεί πως έχω κάποια εμμονή με το παρόν thread, αλλά θα ήθελα να κάνω κάποια περαιτέρω σχόλια. 

1) Οι "ενεργειακές συνθήκες" μου θυμίζουν "συνθήκες ενέργειας", όπου η λέξη "συνθήκες" αναφέρεται σε "εξισώσεις", δηλαδή "εξισώσεις (π.χ. διατήρησης της) ενέργειας". 

2) Στη φυσική υπάρχει το πεδίο της "High Energy Physics (HEP)". Εκεί, όταν αναφέρονται σε "σωματίδια υψηλής ενέργειας" τα ονομάζουν "highly energetic particles". Νομίζω πως η αναλογία είναι προφανής.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 4, 2008)

"Φυσικοί από όλο τον κόσμο χρειάσθηκαν 14 χρόνια και πάνω από 8 δισ. δολάρια για να κατασκευάσουν τον επιταχυντή, μέσα στον οποίο τα συγκρουόμενα πρωτόνια θα αναπαράγουν τις ίδιες *ενεργειακές συνθήκες*, που επικράτησαν αμέσως μετά το Μπιγκ Μπανγκ." http://www.inout.gr/showthread.php?p=168444 

"Η καταστροφική της ισχύ μεγιστοποιείται από την ενέργεια των απελευθερωμένων νετρονίων, τα οποία σε συνδυασμό με τις υψηλές θερμοκρασίες είναι σε θέση να αντιδράσουν ακόμα και με τα πιο αδρανή ραδιενεργά υλικά όπως το απεμπλουτισμένο ουράνιο, πράγμα αδύνατο σε μικρότερες *ενεργειακές συνθήκες*." http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Βόμβα_υδρογόνου

"Στη συνέχεια, όταν οι *ενεργειακές συνθήκες* το επιτρέπουν, οι πυρήνες δευτερίου ενώνονται προς σχηματισμό πυρήνων ηλίου (δύο πρωτόνια και δύο νετρόνια)."
http://eudoxos.snd.edu.gr/eudoxos/E_LE_1100.pdf


----------



## agezerlis (Jul 4, 2008)

Η παράθεση τριών προτάσεων τις οποίες ένας θεός ξέρει ποιος τις έγραψε/μετέφρασε (if it's on the internet, it must be right), χωρίς συνοδευτικά επιχειρήματα, δεν μου φαίνεται πως συνεισφέρει σε ουσιαστικό διάλογο. Ιδίως όταν ακολουθεί την προηγούμενη τοποθέτησή του Ambrose "Κι εγώ υπέρ των ακραίων ενεργειακών συνθηκών". Όσοι πιστεύουν ότι είναι δυνατή η ενοποίηση της βαρύτητας με τις άλλες αλληλεπιδράσεις να σηκώσουν το χέρι τους... 

Είμαι (στην πράξη) καινούριος εδώ, οπότε ελπίζω τέτοιες συμπεριφορές να μην είναι κοινά αποδεκτές. (I'll do you one better: ελπίζω να αποκλίνουν από τη συνηθισμένη συμπεριφορά του Ambrose.)

Ambrose, το δεύτερο παράθεμά σου λέει σε κάποιο σημείο "σε μικρότερες ενεργειακές συνθήκες." Συγγνώμη, αλλά πιστεύεις ότι αυτή η φράση σημαίνει κάτι; Αν όχι, τότε γιατί την παραθέτεις;

ΥΓ: Παρεπιμπτόντως, η έκφραση "ένας θεός ξέρει", την οποία μόλις χρησιμοποίησα, είναι αγγλισμός;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 4, 2008)

Agezerlis ή όπως αλλιώς σε λένε, εσύ στη δική σου μετάφραση μην βάλεις "ακραίες ενεργειακές συνθήκες". Εγώ προς το παρόν και μέχρι να βρεθεί κάποιος να με πείσει για κάτι άλλο, αυτό θα βάλω... Σ' ευχαριστώ.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, τι προτείνεις ως απόδοση για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση;

Reminder: αν έχεις γλωσσικό/μεταφραστικό σχόλιο κάντο, αλλιώς σε παρακαλώ τα προσωπικά σχόλια να εκλείπουν.


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2008)

Ήρεμα! Δεν χρειάζεται να έχουμε εδώ μέσα highly energetic conditions, nuclear explosions and big bangs. Διαβάζουμε και κρίνουμε και κάθε συμμετοχή είναι ευπρόσδεκτη. Αν φοβόμαστε συνέχεια μήπως κάνουμε λάθος, θα μείνουμε σιωπηλοί. Κι ας μην ξεχνούμε ότι ένα φόρουμ μπορεί να φιλοξενεί δάσκαλους και καθηγητές, τον καθένα με την ανωνυμία του.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 4, 2008)

agezerlis said:


> Μία άλλη πιθανή λύση θα μπορούσε ίσως να είναι η εξής: "ενεργειακά ακραίες συνθήκες".



Αυτό γιατί δε μας άρεσε; Νομίζω ότι είναι καλή λύση.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 4, 2008)

Ποια η διαφορά του από τις "ακραίες ενεργειακές συνθήκες";


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2008)

Για να απλοποιήσω τα πράγματα: το μετάφρασμα με ενδιαφέρει για κάποια δουλειά μου. Μπορώ λοιπόν να δηλώσω ότι:

(α) έχω συγκεντρώσει αρκετό υλικό για μελέτη
(β) θα καταθέσω εδώ την προσωπική μου απόφαση, πλήρως αιτιολογημένη (στον εαυτό μου τουλάχιστον), και μπορεί να διαλέξει και η ερωτώσα
(γ) θέλω να πάω στο πάρτι γενεθλίων του γείτονα και δεν μπορώ να τρέμω μη συμβεί καμιά έκρηξη πίσω μου.
(δ) απεχθάνομαι το κλείδωμα νημάτων.
(ε) αυτά.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 4, 2008)

Το «ακραίες» αναφέρεται στις συνθήκες, είναι δηλαδή ουσιαστικό. Το extremely αναφέρεται στο energetic, είναι δηλαδή επίρρημα. Η πρόταση του agezerlis, κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι πιστότερη απόδοση.

Disclaimer: εκτός και εάν η αγγλική σύναψη είναι όρος, οπότε σίγουρα θα υπάρχει μια μετάφραση στον αντίστοιχο επιστημονικό χώρο, αλλά δεν έχω κάτι υπόψη μου.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 4, 2008)

Θα συμφωνήσω με την τοποθέτηση του Agezerlis, που τυχαίνει να έχει και τα επιστημονικά προσόντα για να κάνει τέτοια τοποθέτηση. Κακά τα ψέματα, οι μεταφραστές μπορεί να ψάχνουν τον καλύτερο τρόπο να αποδώσουν κάτι, αλλά οι επιστήμονες κάθε κλάδου ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ αν κάποια πρόταση μπορεί να στέκει επιστημονικά και λογικά.

Δυστυχώς πάμπολλες φορές συναντάμε στο Διαδίκτυο λανθασμένες διατυπώσεις και αποδόσεις όρων, χωρίς να αναφέρω και κάποιο μεγάλο μεταφραστικό φόρουμ, στο οποίο βγάζουν μάτι διάφορα τραγικά λάθη που δυστυχώς επιλέγονται από συναδέλφους για να χρησιμοποιηθούν στις μεταφράσεις τους.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 4, 2008)

Υπενθύμιση για να μην παρεξηγηθώ:

1. Εγώ δεν διαφώνησα με τον Agezerlis ή με οποιονδήποτε άλλο. Εγώ είπα ότι με τα δικά μου κριτήρια (και προφανώς με την έρευνα που έχω κάνει, το επίπεδο κατανόησής μου κλπ), θα διάλεγα αυτή την πρόταση.


> Εγώ προς το παρόν και μέχρι να βρεθεί κάποιος να με πείσει για κάτι άλλο, αυτό θα βάλω...



2. Άλλωστε και ο ίδιος ο Agezerlis είπε ότι κατά τη γνώμη του η απόδοση ίσως να μην είναι η καλύτερη δυνατή, αλλά είναι επαρκής.



> ...νομίζω πως και με το "ακραίες ενεργειακές συνθήκες" θα καταλάβει ο αναγνώστης τι εννοεί ο ποιητής. Απλώς η απόδοση αυτή δεν είναι πλήρως πιστή.



3. Τώρα, από εκεί και πέρα, δεν υπάρχει λόγος για ένταση. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, δεν τις είχα προσέξει τις διορθώσεις-παραλλαγές που πρότεινε ο agezerlis μετά το αρχικό post του στο νήμα αυτό. Κινούνται όμως γύρω απ΄αυτόν τον άξονα, άρα συμφωνώ και με αυτά που έχει προτείνει, τα οποία άλλωστε είναι παραπλήσια (για τα δικά μου τα μυαλά, τουλάχιστον).

Υ.Γ. Άλλωστε, είχα πει από την αρχή για τις ακραίες ενεργειακές συνθήκες "τώρα, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει και άλλη πιο σωστή μετάφραση, αλλά νομίζω ότι με αυτή είσαι καλυμμένη."


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2008)

Ήρθε η ώρα για την αναβίωση του νήματος. Αναφερόμαστε στις θερμοπυρηνικές αντιδράσεις στο εσωτερικό του ήλιου. Για να προκύψουν αυτές οι αντιδράσεις, προϋπόθεση είναι οι extremely energetic conditions, όπως εξαιρετικά υψηλές θερμοκρασίες. Και γενικότερα, όταν αναφερόμαστε σε έκλυση τεράστιων ποσοτήτων ενέργειας, δεν θα μπορούσαμε να αναφερθούμε σε *ακραίες ενεργειακές καταστάσεις*; (Δεν έχουμε ως τώρα αναφέρει τη λέξη «καταστάσεις».)


----------



## agezerlis (Jul 24, 2008)

Στη φυσική ο όρος "κατάσταση" αποδίδει τον αγγλικό τεχνικό όρο "state". Λέμε "ενεργειακή κατάσταση" όταν αναφερόμαστε στο "energy state" (και παρόμοια λέμε "ενεργειακή στάθμη" όταν μεταφράζουμε τον όρο "energy level").

Και στις δύο παραπάνω περιπτώσεις έχουμε να κάνουμε με energy-κάτι, όχι με energetic-κάτι.

Από την άλλη, ο όρος "condition" στη φράση της danae δεν είναι τεχνικός. Εννοώ ότι αν είχαμε π.χ. να κάνουμε με "boundary conditions" θα λέγαμε "συνοριακές συνθήκες", επειδή θα περιγράφαμε ορισμένες εξισώσεις.

Όμως, στην περίπτωση του νήματος αυτού δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε ούτε με τον τεχνικό όρο "state", ούτε με τον τεχνικό όρο "condition", αλλά με τον "λαϊκό" ;) όρο "condition".


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2008)

Και ακριβώς επειδή αναφερόμαστε σε εκλαϊκευμένο κείμενο, αναρωτιέμαι μήπως τελικά το να πούμε «ακραίες ενεργειακές συνθήκες / καταστάσεις» μπορεί να περάσει ανώδυνα στον πολύ τον κόσμο (με τη σημασία «συνθήκες εξαιρετικά υψηλών θερμοκρασιών και πιέσεων») χωρίς να μας πάρουν με τα μπαστούνια οι επιστήμονες.

(Σε ευχαριστώ για τη συνεχιζόμενη ενασχόληση.)


----------



## agezerlis (Jul 25, 2008)

Aγαπητέ nickel, το αν είναι δεκτό να πούμε "ακραίες ενεργειακές συνθήκες/καταστάσεις" νομίζω πως είναι καθαρά θέμα νοοτροπίας, έχει δηλαδή να κάνει με τη σημασία που αποδίδουμε στον όρο "δεκτό" (ελπίζω να μην κατηγορηθώ πως ομοιάζω προς τον Κλίντον που είχε περίφημα πει ότι η απάντησή του εξαρτάται από τη σημασία της λέξης "is"). Η φράση "ενεργειακές συνθήκες" δεν αντιστοιχεί στο πρωτότυπο, και εκτός αυτού είναι από φυσικής άποψης λανθασμένη. Τώρα, αν είναι έγκλημα ή όχι η απόδοση αυτή δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω. Απλώς, εφόσον έχουν ήδη προταθεί μεταφράσεις επιστημονικά ακριβείς, νομίζω πως it's a no-brainer.

(Εκτός κι αν η ερώτησή σου είναι κάπως γενικότερη, δηλαδή ρωτάς πόσο μεγάλο είναι το λάθος ενός μεταφραστή που δεν είναι σε θέση να γνωρίζει εάν η μετάφρασή του στέκει επιστημονικά. Γενικά δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω, αλλά πιστεύω ότι στην περίπτωση του παρόντος νήματος το σφάλμα μπορεί να το αποφύγει κανείς και χωρίς να ξέρει φυσική: "extremely energetic" σημαίνει "ενεργειακά ακραίος" ή "ακραίας ενέργειας" και σε κάποιον που δεν είναι ακριβώς σίγουρος τι σημαίνει "ενέργεια").


----------

